# The "bad laura" haul...



## COBI (Sep 14, 2008)

"Bad Laura" because I should have just said "no". 

MAC:
Starflash: Top Hat, Grand Entrance, Sunset B, Lotusland
Mineralize Blush: Dainty
E/S 15-pan Pallette
Pan shadows: Gesso, Yogurt, Post Haste
Select Sheer Pressed
Studio Fix Concealer
Studio Moisture Fix
Cremewash
Wipes
Burgundy Lip Pencil
Lustretwins (which I wasn't going to buy but LOVED in person): Pink Air, Boss Brown, Alta Moda, Red Flame
l/g: liqueur
l/s: So scarlet, lightly ripe

Other:
Feerie by Van Cleef & Arpels
Seacret Nail set (and more of the same for gifts.. my nails are so shiny now.) But damn, you can get it a LOT cheaper on ebay. 







Van Cleef & Arpels' Feerie with free mini bottle. 





Close-up of topper:





Neiman-Marcus gift bag:


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice!! I mean... bad! bad laura! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and *gasp* That perfume bottle is GORGEOUS!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 14, 2008)

nice haul, enjoy


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 14, 2008)

very nice haul!

It can never be naughty where mac is concerned! (at least thats what I tell myself. lol!)


----------



## snowflakelashes (Sep 14, 2008)

Awesome hall :-D


----------



## nikki (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow---that's some great stuff!!!  Love the perfume bottle!


----------



## WhippedCrm (Sep 15, 2008)

oh i love that perfume!! the packaging is so beautiful!! i love the kate sommerville exfolikate scrub too!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 15, 2008)

the perfume bottle is sexy!!! Enjoy your products


----------



## diva32472 (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow Very Cool


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 18, 2008)

....whaaat are all those goodies? That perfume bottle is so COOL, what's it smell like?! Everything you got looks so nice! What's what skincare stuff you got? Anything I've ever bought from a 'dead sea' skincare line has alsways done WONDERS for my skin!


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm curious to know the smell of the perfume too! That bottle is amazing! You got some great stuff girl! Enjoy it all!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 21, 2008)

Great haul.


----------



## COBI (Sep 21, 2008)

I can't explain the smell; I am so bad at that!  I just love it, and so many people ask about it.... until they find out it was $110 which is fine by me, I don't want a bunch of people walking around smelling like me.  I don't love the initial scent, but I love the way it smells later in the day... I literally sniff my wrists/forearm when no one is watching. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did a short review: http://specktra.net/f208/van-cleef-a...3/#post1293342

update: the initial scent has really grown on me.


----------



## yodagirl (Sep 24, 2008)

Awesome haul! The perfume bottle is beautiful


----------

